# Help with Algae on Rocks!



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

I recently just started CO2 in my 75g as well as dosing Easy Green. I have noticed green algae forming on my rocks and driftwood since. I do 8 pumps of the Easy Green twice a week, and about 2-3 bubbles per second of CO2. 50% water changes once a week. Nitrates is about 20ppm. I do also have a CO2 drop checker which is the color green, though I'm not sure how accurate these are.

Now I have the Fluval Planted 3.0 which I run on max from 12-5, ramp up time is 9-12 and ramp down is 5-8. I also have a Marineland hidden LED that turns on from 12-5.

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The algae looks nice to be honest. Usually, add more plants to curb algae. Trim those rotala and replant. You can take a toothbrush to scrub the algae.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

The green algae looks nice. A few bristle nose plecos will get rid of them, or you can take them out and spray with peroxide. The ugly bba is what you want to avoid, and nearly no algae eaters will touch them.


----------

